# Any hobbyist in Buffalo NY



## KJM (Feb 28, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I just recently moved from Missouri to Buffalo NY for work and wanted to know if there are any breeders or hobbyist in the area or surrounding areas? 

Thanks


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm in Medina, NY, about 45 minutes to the east of Buffalo.


----------



## hughjass5976 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yup there's a few of us in the Buffalo area, here's a group that is sometimes used, and there's a few general local reptiles+ amphibian facebook groups as well:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/wny-froggers.html


----------



## temscbame (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm in Elma, about 20 minutes outside of buffalo.


----------



## KJM (Feb 28, 2015)

hughjass5976 said:


> Yup there's a few of us in the Buffalo area, here's a group that is sometimes used, and there's a few general local reptiles+ amphibian facebook groups as well:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/wny-froggers.html



Alright great thanks for the link! 

Glad to here I'm not alone. Haha
Just moved from Missouri to Buffalo and trying to connect with a few people in the community.


----------

